# New XD-m "Compact" coming . . .



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

I talked to their c/s a minute ago and she said that they just got word that a new "compact" would be coming by the end of the year. Would this be a XD-m45 in *3.8* that some have been asking about? I'm supposedly going to get an ordered XDm-45 tomorrow and find myself in a little dilemna over the 4.5 or 3.8 (shortly available ?) Is it simply a matter of if you're planning to possibly conceal (3.8) or not?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't get very excited about any reduction in size that simply shortens the barrel. 

The advantage of buying a compact model is in a shortened grip length, or a reduction in the thickness, such as might be gained from going from double-stack to single-stack mags. Both of these things make a pistol easier to conceal. Shortening the barrel makes very little positive difference, while shortening the sighting radius.

I would definitely take notice of a single-stack .45 with a shortened grip...basically their own version of a Glock 36.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Bisley said:


> I can't get very excited about any reduction in size that simply shortens the barrel.
> 
> The advantage of buying a compact model is in a shortened grip length, or a reduction in the thickness, such as might be gained from going from double-stack to single-stack mags. Both of these things make a pistol easier to conceal. Shortening the barrel makes very little positive difference, while shortening the sighting radius.
> 
> I would definitely take notice of a single-stack .45 with a shortened grip...basically their own version of a Glock 36.


I think the grip would probably be the same as on the 4.5 (if they follow the 9mm and .40 config.). But is their a so-called "_better_" length when it comes to shorter of longer? I guess it solely depends on if you're more into target/recreational instead of anything else, correct? Or maybe just like the looks of one over the other?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I was thinking of it in terms of concealed carry. A 4" barrel, or even longer, is fine for concealment, if the grip can be concealed. A longer barrel is most definitely a plus for marksmanship, because of the longer sight plane. 

I don't mind a short barrel, because I have put in a lot of time and burned a lot of ammo learning to shoot them, but people who don't practice enough usually never shoot them very well. Any jerkiness in trigger pull, or error in sight alignment is 'magnified' with a short-barreled gun, and it takes a lot of repetitions to develop the necessary discipline, and to then be able to speed it up for self-defense type shooting.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Bisley said:


> I was thinking of it in terms of concealed carry. A 4" barrel, or even longer, is fine for concealment, if the grip can be concealed. A longer barrel is most definitely a plus for marksmanship, because of the longer sight plane.
> 
> I don't mind a short barrel, because I have put in a lot of time and burned a lot of ammo learning to shoot them, but people who don't practice enough usually never shoot them very well. Any jerkiness in trigger pull, or error in sight alignment is 'magnified' with a short-barreled gun, and it takes a lot of repetitions to develop the necessary discipline, and to then be able to speed it up for self-defense type shooting.


Thanks for your input Bisley. Again, the grip may be the _same size_ as what's already on the 4.5's but who knows, they me be getting ready to release an altogether new smaller "compact" in whatever cal./size. Wish the c/s person could have given more info.


----------

